# Serverübergreifende Raidgroups



## timaeae (11. Mai 2012)

Hi. Ich suche eine eine serverweite gruppe oder jmd, der raids für z.b. firelands aufmacht, da mein eigener server zu leer dafür ist. Biete dds, tanks und bald healer. alte Raids wie ulduar oder icc würde ich auch mitkommen für erfolge. Wer interesse an einem spieler für jede situation hat kann mich adden: timbs@live.de


----------

